# petco cage sale, get your cn now!



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

with the sale and the coupon code savenow on petco.com, plus my pals rewards i just got a dcn for $165 with free shipping!


----------



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

UGH. One of the few downsides to living in Canada... Petco doesn't ship here.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, that's a fantastic price! I'm at 3 now with one more coming in feb, so I'm full up on cages. lol. Awesome deal though.


----------



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

The sale ends TODAY.

I'm so disappointed because I purchased my DCN from Petco on Friday afternoon for $210.00 which is still a great price. I complained about it to customer service and they ended up giving me $15 dollars of rewards points back. *sigh* Anyway, I'm so excited for the cage to come. I've been preparing all week (rats are currently housed in the Petco rat manor). The cage still hasn't been shipped yet. Petco has amazing shipping; next day shipping with 1 day delivery to my location. But the DCN is sold from a third party vendor and they take 5-7 days to ship out *shakes fist*.

Protip; make sure that you go to your account page and activate the double rewards points on small animal supplies.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

ohh i didnt know they had double rewards points like that


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks for the heads up! I finally have occupants my rat manor after waiting 5 years for the right time and right rats...and now I don't like it that much (hard to access to clean daily).


----------



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

@OMR I completely agree with you about the rat manor. I've had mine since September. Cleaning it is a pain in the butt. Also, in the few months that I've had it I've noticed a lot of problems with the sturdiness. The bars are so thin and they are starting to warp along with the shelves. The shelves do not bolster the cages integrity like they once did and now with a slight bit of pressure they fall down. :\


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

@Pixxiies : yes, it's a good first cage for small guys, way more room than I know my ratties were accustomed to... but I can see them outgrowing it pretty quickly. Plus they keep knocking loose the 1st floor ramp (since it doesn't hook on to anything on the bottom and they tend to chase each other around it). The only thing I don't seem to really like about the CN is how there is no wall to keep bedding in on at least the bottom level. But I see lots of people have work arounds.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

most people just use fleece, which is my plan


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks again KayRatz for the heads up. I just ordered by DCN - upgrading from a Rat manor that I had in storage for 5 years (just got my 2 guys last week). I ended up spending just less than $189 which includes tax & shipping! I looked on Craigslist (and have been watching) and people are trying to sell used, rusted ones for close to that much. Can't wait! And, I do plan to use fleece as well...but what about for the litter box?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

i am upgrading from a guinea pig cage! the litter box i am going to use kaytee clean and cozy, you can do yesterdays news or aspen, anything you normally would use as a bedding


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

What a great deal! Ordered mine yesterday for 150$ after tax. I used promo code "welcome20" and got 20% off the already discounted cage.


----------



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

I use those compressed paper pellets for the litter box, you can buy it in store at Petco. I think they have far less particle give off then most types of bedding or litter people use. Some people use this other type of compressed pellet litter that looks brown in color, but I'm not sure what this is. You could also use a tissue or paper towel and change it daily.


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

Pixxiies said:


> I use those compressed paper pellets for the litter box, you can buy it in store at Petco. I think they have far less particle give off then most types of bedding or litter people use. Some people use this other type of compressed pellet litter that looks brown in color, but I'm not sure what this is. You could also use a tissue or paper towel and change it daily.


I've tried the paper towel thing but one of my guys takes all the paper towels and uses it as a nest and to cover his food. They also like to pee on it but not poop on it. So weird. I wish they would give samples of litter out like they do dog food. LOL! Right now I am using Carefresh because that's what they had in their cage when I got them - but I hope to do away with that stuff. I think it makes them itchy. 

Thanks for all of your good advice! I am eagerly awaiting my DCN!!!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Have a rubber hammer ready, the pieces sometimes don't fit well without a little help.


----------



## Brossy (Jan 12, 2016)

Purchased a Single CN on Amazon (Sold by Petco) for $115 and free shipping :O


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

Got my DCN on Fri - thing is huge! It took my son and husband probably maybe an hour or less to put it together (because they don't like to read directions). Thanks for the tip on the rubber hammer, really helped! I haven't transferred my ratties into it yet because I feel like I need to clean it as it did have a plasticy smell. I was a bit disappointed that several of the screws in the hinges were rusted. But other than that it looks great - and just ONE story of the DCN is nearly twice the size of my boys' rat manor that they currently live in! I think I will close them off in just one DCN for now.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

The plastic smell will go away in a few days...Be careful not to spray any vinegar where the critter nation is already rusted or you will make it worse. Dry it very well after cleaning, I don't recommend hosing it down like some people do. They will LOVE their DCN!


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

Gribouilli said:


> The plastic smell will go away in a few days...Be careful not to spray any vinegar where the critter nation is already rusted or you will make it worse. Dry it very well after cleaning, I don't recommend hosing it down like some people do. They will LOVE their DCN!


thanks for the advice! I'm feeling like I need more ratties now that I have such a huge cage!


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

I totally got mine for 140 bucks on petco! Brand new, free shipping, right to my door. I couldn't even believe it. I was gonna wait MONTHS for a DCN, but I got it now. I already feel bad for making my boys live in their old cage... it's literally a fourth of the size!


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

Modernstar said:


> I totally got mine for 140 bucks on petco! Brand new, free shipping, right to my door. I couldn't even believe it. I was gonna wait MONTHS for a DCN, but I got it now. I already feel bad for making my boys live in their old cage... it's literally a fourth of the size!


That's awesome! And it's good it got shipped right to your door too because that thing is HEAVY! I was planning to wait for a while but this deal was too good to pass up. I see people in Craigslist trying to sell their used ones for more than the brand new one I got shipped to my door! My boys haven't moved into their mansion yet - it's so huge, I think I'll just use one part of it first until they get used to it. I am so excited to get them in it too because the Rat Manor is a PAIN to clean!


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

OMR said:


> That's awesome! And it's good it got shipped right to your door too because that thing is HEAVY! I was planning to wait for a while but this deal was too good to pass up. I see people in Craigslist trying to sell their used ones for more than the brand new one I got shipped to my door! My boys haven't moved into their mansion yet - it's so huge, I think I'll just use one part of it first until they get used to it. I am so excited to get them in it too because the Rat Manor is a PAIN to clean!


My boys are now well acquainted with mine, and I swear their happiness has gone up at least 50%. I would recommend everyone do their best to get one because it's worth it for the health and happiness of your rats, for sure. I had a Superpet Habitat Defined Home for Rats... it was 30 dollars less than my Critter Nation. Not even kidding. And the giant doors are a HUGE plus! 

With the price I got mine for, I could sell it on Craiglist used if I ever wanted to and make at least 40 bucks over what I paid for it! I feel unbelievably lucky.


----------

